
Beyond nukes: how scientists dream of killing hurricanes - pseudolus
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/environment/2019/08/beyond-nukes-how-scientists-dream-of-killing-hurricanes/
======
pseudolus
The Bernard Vonnegut referred to in the article was Kurt Vonnegut's older
brother.

